# Is 40 too old to lift heavy?



## Assassin32 (Oct 16, 2013)

I turned 40 recently and have felt great. I'm running my 1st multiple compound cycle with Test and Deca. My joints feel better than they have in 15 years. So I benched a PR 415 last night weighing 256. I was freakin pumped, on top of the world. I woke up this morning and my elbow feels like it got caught in a bear trap. So disheartening. No structural damage, just dull, bad pain. I just started lifting seriously about 4 years ago and have fell in love with heavy benching and deadlifting( DL 505 for 3 last week). My knees don't allow me to squat much(even on Deca). I tweaked a pec about 4 months back benching 405. Am I just gettin too old for this heavy shit? I hope not, cause I love it.  Old dudes, chime in and tell me what you think. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm 45 and I don't lift anything I cannot get 10 reps with.  If try to do 3 rep or 1rm stuff I hurt in a bad way for way too long, it's counterproductive for me.  I loose too much time to recovery.  And yes, Deca is the greatest fuking thing ever


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 16, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I'm 45 and I don't lift anything I cannot get 10 reps with.  If try to do 3 rep or 1rm stuff I hurt in a bad way for way too long, it's counterproductive for me.  I loose too much time to recovery.  And yes, Deca is the greatest fuking thing ever



Thanks Rump, I think you're right, I just love lifting heavy weight. I'll have to change my caveman mentality.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2013)

Take your geritol and get under the bar...


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Take your geritol and get under the bar...



That made me ****in laugh. Dude, you're a competetive PL'er, do you train with guys in their 40's and 50's that manage to stay somewhat injury free?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> That made me ****in laugh. Dude, you're a competetive PL'er, do you train with guys in their 40's and 50's that manage to stay somewhat injury free?



Absolutely.  Injury can happen to anyone. I am much younger than you and tore my adductor sunday. Those kinds of injuries happen to anyone even in bodybuilding. But in PL you are a Nazi about form. So I would argue you are less likely to be injured or experience chronic nagging pain. 

You can max at every workout. So try a program like 531 where you use lower percentages and bodybuilding accessories.

Add in daily stretching and mobility and you'll be stronger happier and healthier


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Absolutely.  Injury can happen to anyone. I am much younger than you and tore my adductor sunday. Those kinds of injuries happen to anyone even in bodybuilding. But in PL you are a Nazi about form. So I would argue you are less likely to be injured or experience chronic nagging pain.
> 
> You can max at every workout. So try a program like 531 where you use lower percentages and bodybuilding accessories.
> 
> Add in daily stretching and mobility and you'll be stronger happier and healthier



I definetly need to strecth more. One of my buddies keeps telling to start foam rolling, I keep telling him to **** off. Maybe it's time to start. I know injuries are part of life, I played hockey for 20 years and had tons of them. I was just a little down today after feeling so good last night. Aging can be a bitch, but you're right, take my geritol and move some goddamn weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> I definetly need to strecth more. One of my buddies keeps telling to start foam rolling, I keep telling him to **** off. Maybe it's time to start. I know injuries are part of life, I played hockey for 20 years and had tons of them. I was just a little down today after feeling so good last night. Aging can be a bitch, but you're right, take my geritol and move some goddamn weight.



Your buddy sounds like he knows what he is talking about


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 17, 2013)

That, and mix a chocolate protein shake with milk and put it on peanut butter captain crunch


----------



## Yaya (Oct 17, 2013)

watch the joints and dont get fat


----------



## grind4it (Oct 17, 2013)

Words of wisdom right here



Rumpy said:


> I'm 45 and I don't lift anything I cannot get 10 reps with.  If try to do 3 rep or 1rm stuff I hurt in a bad way for way too long, it's counterproductive for me.  I loose too much time to recovery.  And yes, Deca is the greatest fuking thing ever



It takes longer for me to heal after injuries. Perfect example I bruised my miniscus 18 months ago... I am just know back to 1K on leg press. After three sets my workout partner suggested more weight....I don't think so. I don't want to lose another 18 months looking like "that guy" you know the one; big upper body and no wheels.

I won't even get into the last time I went heavy on back day.....fukkkking hemorrhoids the size of grapes


----------



## Seeker (Oct 17, 2013)

Daily stretching, foam rolling, deep tissue massages, warm and sometimes ice baths have helped me a great deal. I'm well into my forties and still enjoy lifting heavy. I have been looking into Electronic Muscle Stimulation as well but I'm still learning about it.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, deep tissue massages are the best. Don't get them very often though. My wife is trying to get me to do yoga, but I'm haven't givin in yet. Never heard of electronic muscle stimulation, but I will look into it now. Thanks Seeker.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am also thinking about diving into HGH, it's just so damn expensive. Don't know if the wife will be cool with spending so much cash on HGH. I would love to try it though, I could get Nordipens through my buddy but goddamn it's spendy.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 17, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> I definetly need to strecth more. One of my buddies keeps telling to start foam rolling, I keep telling him to **** off. Maybe it's time to start. I know injuries are part of life, I played hockey for 20 years and had tons of them. I was just a little down today after feeling so good last night. Aging can be a bitch, but you're right, take my geritol and move some goddamn weight.



I am 41 and I think the foam roller is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 17, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I am 41 and I think the foam roller is the best thing since sliced bread.



I agree with S4L about foam rolling.  It is an essential part of my lifting life.  I know POB talk about a lot as well.  I'm 40, and I think the key is too listen to your body.  I love lifting heavy but I don't keep up the pace the whole year.  Keep your body guessing, change it up a bit, and include a stint of heavy lifting.  You can get nagging injuries in your 20's so you have to work with your body.


----------



## Jada (Oct 17, 2013)

Ur never too old  to lift.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 17, 2013)

I lifting heavy is relative to who is doing the lifting.  I am using a workout regimen called Muscle Now.  It has me lifting in the 8-11 rep range for 1 week then lift heavier in the 4 to 7 rep range for 2 weeks.  My point being that heavy for me in the 4-7 range may not be heavy for someone else.

It really comes down to what are you goals.  To be strong like ox you must push some serious weight.  If your goal is to lose bodyfat and look good naked then you can definitely get their without doing 1 rep max's all the time.

In any case it still comes down to not miss workouts (consistency), eating right, and intensity.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Absolutely.  Injury can happen to anyone. I am much younger than you and tore my adductor sunday. Those kinds of injuries happen to anyone even in bodybuilding. But in PL you are a Nazi about form. So I would argue you are less likely to be injured or experience chronic nagging pain.
> 
> You can max at every workout. So try a program like 531 where you use lower percentages and bodybuilding accessories.
> 
> Add in daily stretching and mobility and you'll be stronger happier and healthier



This! I am 46 and am all about FORM and still drop down to 5-6 reps...it can be done, us old folks just have to be more careful


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 17, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> I definetly need to strecth more. One of my buddies keeps telling to start foam rolling, I keep telling him to **** off. Maybe it's time to start. I know injuries are part of life, I played hockey for 20 years and had tons of them. I was just a little down today after feeling so good last night. Aging can be a bitch, but you're right, take my geritol and move some goddamn weight.



i played for 15yrs....11 of them at a high level. (AA & AAA).  im only 29 but my rotator cuffs are shot, i have herina in lower left ab, and my L "X" and "X" in my lower back needs a fusion.  or something along those lines, i was in phyical therapy for over a year and all the docs want to do is the knife which im not interested in.

There are certain lifts i can do heavy and others that just dont want to comply.  so you just have to work with what you have.  Shit, even my left hip gets some odd pain here and there.  I cant imagine what ill be like when im 45/50......and ive been on GH for 9 months of the past yr.  i stretch, get a massage here and there.  The foam rolling is next.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses folks. I'm not gonna stop lifitng heavy, it's just these damn nagging injuries and aches & pains that make you question your training process sometimes. I also had a full distal bicep rupture 2 years ago while deadlifting, and while I was recovering, I set goals of a 500 bench and a 700 deadlift. I guess I ain't stoppin til I get em' or they stuff my dumb ass in a pine box. You only live once, do what makes you happy, right.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 17, 2013)

Damn bro you're all beat up but you definitely lift and you got some nice goals to accomplish. Most people outside wouldn't understand but we sure as hell do. With the kinda weights you're pushing you really need to incorporate injury prevention methods like some listed on this thread.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 17, 2013)

We're in the same club!  Full distal bicep rupture about 5 years ago.  Mine was not at the gym, but the recovery from that is what's motivated me to start lifting for real.  Yes, being the genius that I am I waited until I was almost 40 to start putting on real muscle mass.


----------



## djt248 (Oct 18, 2013)

POB put me onto the foam rolling.....pretty friggin amazing for getting out the tightness and knots. No shit and it sounds stupid but it worked so well I now have my wife roll my lats with an old rolling pin. Painful but works great. 42 approaching 43 fast and I've stopped the heavy weights myself. Guess I got a little sand in my clit after an injury and stopped. Plus some other factors like being able to play with my kids who are still little without aching. Sorry Jenner for the ^.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 18, 2013)

53 and i lift heavy, that is why power lifting events have masters division for us old guys


----------

